# SAFETY: Lesson Learned



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

When you see the birds diving, the water is 43 deg F, a fog is rolling in, and you friends are calling you out to join in on catching 35lb + Stripers, listen to your intuition. Don't go if you have any doubts. There were some nice rollers coming in off the ocean. Lots of boat traffic, and a fog rolling in. Thats enough reason not to launch, and wait til another day.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yikes, a picture is worth a thousand words.

glad you made it off the water and back to computer to post that.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... thats the first post I saw where someone actually had a picture of dumping... glad you are safe...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm suprised you guys don't put up a radar reflector on your yaks to make your signature larger.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

so, any specific lessons learned other then don't go out if your gut tells you not to?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There were three other yakkahs out there, they were catching and broadcasting it on their radios. I had my daughter in tow so I had to watch and photograph from the jetty.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

If I was him, I would have gone out too. Still would.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

erfisher said:


> If I was him, I would have gone out too. Still would.


Ditto.


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

I learned that I might want to buy myself a bigger yak before venturing out in the 43 deg water. 
I also should get a dry suit. 
Make sure I have lots of re-entry training before my next escape into the ocean. 
Travel out to sea lighter with less gear. 
Don't go out in fog. 
Don't go out that late in the day with that much boat traffic.
Use a bigger paddle than the expedition paddle I curently use to get out of precarious situations.
Continue to lash down my rods as I did in this situation.

Those a re a few lessons I learned. But mainly listen to my intution.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the lessons... how would a bigger boat would of helped in this matter?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Did ya need the boats to help ya or could you have handled it yourself?

Was talkin to the Fisherman the other day and he taught me an new phrase "YARD SALE"

Did you loose any gear? 

Nice photo's that was a nice sized peeler commin @ ya cound't break through it or did it turn ya siseways?

Just curious I have had a few yard sales of my own down here in buxton on the shoals which make me travel real real lite.. Out there ya need eyes in the back of your head but even being cautious I have been crushed by rouge jack up.. Not in 43 degree water you'all can keep that cold stuff... JAM


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> thanks for the lessons... how would a bigger boat would of helped in this matter?


Good question. I'm also curious about that.

George


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Caught Myself said:


> Good question. I'm also curious about that.
> 
> George



Well a 27 foot Boston Whaler CC with twin 150 Mercs would have just cut through that peeler.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

How would a bigger boat help. I use a WS Tarpon 120 which is 12 feet long and has a weight capacity of 375. When I was at the doctor Monday in my street clothes I weighed 290. I need a bigger KAYAK!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Jeff, I've seen you several times and I had no idea you weighed that much. You wear it well. You're still well within the max capacity for that yak. I'm a proponent for short yaks in the surf. I weigh 155 and if I tried to bust the surf in a T160 I would have as much success as a chicken bone on a piece of plywood. That was a freak wave in an inlet. Could have happened to anyone. It will happen to me. Hopefully Cory won't be there taking pictures.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm glad you made it out alright Suber. I guess you kind of deserve it after all the crap you gave Grommet about his little turtle adventure in Crab Creek. I guess you've been promoted to the General of the Turtle Brigade.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

jsuber said:


> How would a bigger boat help. I use a WS Tarpon 120 which is 12 feet long and has a weight capacity of 375. When I was at the doctor Monday in my street clothes I weighed 290. I need a bigger KAYAK!


Let's do some math. 290+Waders+Battery+FFer+Crate+Tackle+Rods+Ego  I'd agree, you need a bigger yak 

I've fished with Jeff on many occassions; he can handle that yak like a champ. That wave would have definately got most of us. I thought that If I would have turned into that wave that I would have been ok, but looking at one of the pictures...I think I would have ended up head over heels with an upside down yak (a true turtle). 

If you are in TKAA you need to attend the next meeting. my guess is that the presenter will be using Jeff's experience as a perfect example.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

The thing that scares me about Jeff's experience isn't that he fell out of his kayak - that's no big deal - but that he couldn't get back in. That sucks! When I went over on Diamond Shoals New Years Day, my yak ended up up side down. Luckily, I was able to reach across, grab the far gunnel and pulled it towards me flipping the boat upright then pull my 150 pounds - soaking wet- back into the boat. JAM and the Point dudes go over all the time playing in that water. In fact, he only uses disposable fishing equipment when he heads out. I went through Rudee an hour before Jeff went over and it was no Rogue wave. Head high swells were peeling across from the Kook-a-tan side but there was a 14 foot deep channel on the north side that we were able to sneak through. Coming in with waves and boats near dark was hair-raising. Again, experience and physical conditioning can prevent problems but not illiminate them. You gotta be ready for anything. 

Ric


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

fisherman said:


> but not *illiminate* them.
> Ric


What subject is it that you teach?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

DAAAAAAAM! Looks like you be better off with a surfboard than a Kayak.That looks like a Tsunami.Surfs up dude


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't believe I said I couldn't get back in. I would have ditched those waders and thrown them over the front of the yak if they prevented me from getting back on. I'm just a lazy turd and took the help from the boaters. Hey my day was sunk. If I had to get back in, I would have. But it would not have been as easy for me as it would be for some.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry, Suber, thought you said you couldn't get back into the boat. 

R


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

I've noticed one thing in my few expeditions in the waves. I've noticed water coming over the top of my kayak. I was out with Ric, Kevin and Linstad a week ago and Ric and myself got caught up in some bad weather in less than two minutes. Barely coming in Kevin was on shore guiding me, and looking out for my safety and I was in a wave. Kevin taught me that i should use my paddle as a rudder in this situation. I remember the kayak riding in the wave, and the water coming up over the nose as I starting turtling off rear coming in on the left side passing the front and I bailed in the surf that was waist deep. Ric was jumping up and down on a pogo stick while riding the wave in just to make it more interesting. My problem is that in that situation I should have been leaning back in my yak, and steering with the paddle to bring that nose up. Thanks for the lessons guys.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't wait until the water gets warmer. I think we should have a Turtle Day at a place where we can all keep each other safe while being educated by the experts. Seriously. I don't know about you all but I always have a little worry before I start to paddle; course it eases down once the paddle and lines get wet. I have never even tried to flip my yak from the turtle position. It sounds easy but without live drills, I think panic can set in for the inexperienced. As far as paddling, I think I am experience...but dang, to the turtling experience I'm as green as "place analogy here".


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If you can find an off shore break up there that would help ya train to ride the waves.. I have a 120 tarpon weight about 175 or so.. What I have learned of the boat in waves is it is a must to have your seat droped all the way back.. On the initial paddle in or drop in I'm stroken hard then I lay back like in a coffin once the drop is made and speed is gained I use my thrigh straps and leaning to change direction.. As well as the occasional hard stroke left or hard stroke right to adjust course.. The theigh straps help soooooo much with leaning and hangin it out there.. I've gotten the boat going so fast on a wave that it vibrates I call it speed shudder.. I bail when comming in.. in waist deep water ... Seen to many foks get hurt in the shore pound.. But I love to strip the boat down and go out on the outer shoals and ride waves... Its a lot safer than the shore pound and on a h-cane swell you would be supprised how long a ride you can get .... JAM 

Ain't no pro but ain't no slouch either... Followed one of the boys down here that has been doin it for about 10 years and learned a lot from him.. LOL Folllowed him around like a pup for the first year I got the boat trimed the learning curve a lot.. Hve fun guys look foward to paddleing around with ya'll when your in town .... JAM out


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah, you guys are at a disadvantage learning this stuff in the winter when the stakes are higher and the clothes are thicker. A good summer day in the wash would improve your game by leaps and bounds. I've been surfing almost all my life and the waves still scare the crap out of me - especially in the yak. There is no way to explain how to do it, you just got to do it. 

Suber, nose dive is never good. I try not to catch the wave at all, instead wait for it to pass and paddle like hell behind it. That day was a piece of cake - but I was still terrified. Every time you go out and come back in, you get better. Experience is so important in this game. The more you do it the better you get. Oh yeah, I thought paddling back to the launch through the trough, between the outer bar and the shore break was stylin'. 

JAM, surfing 10 foot hurricane swell on Diamond Shoals in a WS Tarpon is just sick. I will be following YOU around like a puppy dog this summer. 

Ric


----------

